# Help Me Id My Pocket Watch



## diver81 (Aug 31, 2009)

i have a 18k gold hunter pocket watch the movement has alex clacher engraved on it and a serial number that matches one on the case,ill put some pics on asap,


----------



## diver81 (Aug 31, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270449647761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------

